# Dontstops bum at an awkward angle 08



## DontStop (Jan 1, 2008)

in ugly track pants


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 2, 2008)

DontStop said:


> in ugly track pants



LIGHTSABERS, IN MY VAGINA?


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 2, 2008)

Either a lightsaber or one AWESOME transvestite.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 2, 2008)

Doesn't look bad. I can't tell if it looks better than Keyra's though by this picture.

Cheers for actually posting it, heh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice tush, not Keyra "the best ass on the internet" nice though.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 2, 2008)

i would eat it


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 2, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Doesn't look bad. I can't tell if it looks better than Keyra's though by this picture.
> 
> *Cheers for actually posting it, heh*.



I din't think she would come through with her promise.....she is not a tease afterall.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 2, 2008)

meh


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2008)

not for nothing, but that is one perfect looking ass, well at least from the side anyway


----------



## DontStop (Jan 2, 2008)

I put alot of work into my "glutes"
Circuit training, squats and stiff legged/single leg deadlifts have proven to be most effective!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I put alot of work into my "glutes"
> Circuit training, squats and stiff legged/single leg deadlifts have proven to be most effective!!



Most, if not all, girls who workout nowadays spend an hour or two per day running and doing abs, but never pick up a weight in their lives.  Most girls are dumb.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Most, if not all, girls who workout nowadays spend an hour or two per day running and doing abs, but never pick up a weight in their lives.  Most girls are dumb.



Agreed.  Dumb about training anyway.

I don't get why they don't understand that the ticket to a fantastic ass and legs would be to do weighted exercises with their legs.  It is such a simple concept, yet they think the treadmill will be the answer.  Take a look at any girl doing a squat or a deadlift, and tell me that their "glutes" don't look fantastic as they are doing the exercise.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly.

I've talked to girls about it and a lot of them say that they don't want to get "too muscular" as if they'll instantly become Arnold.  Ignorance, I tell you.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 2, 2008)

buen culo!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

Francine Dee Who Are You ? at Kontraband

make that ass clap...


----------



## DontStop (Jan 2, 2008)

That'd be the day i shake my ass over some bastards camera pulling a thong up my snatch


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 2, 2008)

this thread has potential


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> this thread has potential



You can forget about me getting into a thong and making my ass clap..


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 2, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> Agreed.  Dumb about training anyway.
> 
> I don't get why they don't understand that the ticket to a fantastic ass and legs would be to do weighted exercises with their legs.  It is such a simple concept, yet they think the treadmill will be the answer.  Take a look at any girl doing a squat or a deadlift, and tell me that their "glutes" don't look fantastic as they are doing the exercise.



There's a reason I have trouble lifting when the volleyball team is in the gym, or maybe that should make me lift more/try harder?  Meh.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 2, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> There's a reason I have trouble lifting when the *volleyball* team is in the gym, or maybe that should make me lift more/try harder?  Meh.








Misty May.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2008)

Where do they sell those glowing dildos?  May the Schwartz be with us all!!!


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

DontStop said:


> That'd be the day i shake my ass over some bastards camera pulling a thong up my snatch




I want to mace you in the face and make you shit on a tarp.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 2, 2008)

typical


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 2, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Where do they sell those glowing dildos?  May the Schwartz be with us all!!!



 dude you a trip


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice little hiney ya got there DS.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Francine Dee Who Are You ? at Kontraband
> 
> make that ass clap...



Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2008)

*for a fair comparison we need some pics like these:*


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 2, 2008)

Its nice.  I like a lot of back though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2008)

Prince said:


> *for a fair comparison we need some pics like these:*




LOL!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 2, 2008)

this thread has potential


----------



## DontStop (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 2, 2008)

DontStop said:


>


----------



## DontStop (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## MCx2 (Jan 2, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Its nice.  I like a lot of *back* though.



Who are you Sir Mix A lot?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder where this is going.  Are you two gong to use the force?






YouTube Video


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2008)

DontStop said:


>



what exactly are you and your girlfriend doing?


----------



## evanps (Jan 2, 2008)

Prince said:


> what exactly are you and your girlfriend doing?



Whatever it is, count me in. I'll bring the waffles!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2008)

DontStop said:


>


Are those things self lubricating?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2008)

evanps said:


> Whatever it is, count me in. I'll bring the waffles!



notice how she never responds to any of my posts and questions?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

More ass pics and uh...less blush for your friend.


----------



## evanps (Jan 2, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> More ass pics and uh...less blush for your friend.



seriously, at first glance I thought this was a still frame of buffalo bill from silence of the lambs


----------



## DontStop (Jan 2, 2008)

That was new years at the westin
They were selling light sabers so we made lindsays bf go and get us some


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 2, 2008)

Prince said:


> notice how she never responds to any of my posts and questions?




maybe she's figured out a way to put you on ignore. i was told it can't be done but


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2008)

Does her her shirt say fisthaps or fistings?  Either way she seems like a kinky machine....


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Who are you Sir Mix A lot?



Now this baby got back.  Guess who it is...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 3, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Now this baby got back.  Guess who it is...



JR Carrington?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> maybe she's figured out a way to put you on ignore. i was told it can't be done but



you can't put mods or admins on ignore, it's a setting in the board that I have enabled.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> JR Carrington?



neg.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 3, 2008)

It says Firetrap
I have the same shirt in white.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 3, 2008)

oh and is the chick "coco"


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

DontStop said:


> oh and is the chick "coco"



Good call, that would be my guess also.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 3, 2008)

It helps when people leave their photobucket accounts public...


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes that is Coco.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 3, 2008)

I am terrified, mortified, stupefied, by the picture at the top of this page.


----------



## evanps (Jan 3, 2008)

DontStop kinda looks like Hillary Duff in that pic


----------



## DontStop (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been told Tara Reid surprisingly


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 3, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I've been told Tara Reid surprisingly



only the eyes.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Now this baby got back.  Guess who it is...



does it really count when you use your hands to lift your ass up where it goes or make contours manually? i say nay.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 3, 2008)

So you think that ass hangs too much?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So you think that ass hangs too much?


I think it looks like a bag of oatmeal...they've tried to airbrush it but that bag of pennies wouldn't totally disappear....


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> So you think that ass hangs too much?




i think it is made up of a lot more fat than ass.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i think it is made up of a lot more fat than ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


>



if you have so much fat on your abs they look huge you don't say oh wow nice abs.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd still tap it


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

my ass is too small but i prefer mine to a big pile of mushy bread dough. that's what she has. lets see that pose with no hands.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> if you have so much fat on your abs they look huge you don't say oh wow nice abs.



So now i'm fat? -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> my ass is too small but i prefer mine to a big pile of mushy bread dough. that's what she has. lets see that pose with no hands.



Her legs look like ice cream cones


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> So now i'm fat? -



not hardly.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 3, 2008)

coco i ucking hot


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Her legs look like ice cream cones



without her hands shaping the "treat: her ass would likely just look like a continuance of the cone in that position. i think a slender fit girl with an actual ass looks a lot sexier. 





butt muscle not butt blob


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2008)

And I'm saying if she dropped her hands it would be shaped like this:






All she needs is some fishnets


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd tap both those asses as well.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


>



eww not even close to cocos level


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e176/iceberg187/CocoRed.jpg

that looks really fake. like some football player stuck his shoulder pads up her arse.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 3, 2008)

still looks hot


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.bossip.com/uploaded_images/icetcoco22-763264.jpg

elly mae clampett?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

Has Coco Gotten Buttock Augmentation? » Celebrity Plastic Surgery, News, Gossip, Personal Stories

"Along with buttock implants, Coco has been under the knife previously for a breast augmentation."

if fake is your thing...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

i have two round cushions just like that














on my sofa where they belong. don't stop's butt is way cuter that coco's. coco looks hideously unnatural. a fake ass or muscle made of synthenol? both are a big joke.


----------



## evanps (Jan 3, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I've been told Tara Reid surprisingly



I could see that I guess, more in your avatar though.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 3, 2008)

dont stops ass is gross wat r u talking about


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> dont stops ass is gross wat r u talking about



Have a hankering for some nice big black man ass do we?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I've been told Tara Reid surprisingly







yea, i see a resemblance.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 3, 2008)

Tara Reid has no ass


----------



## evanps (Jan 3, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Have a hankering for some nice big black man ass do we?



Most likely. Or he's at home right now beatin his dick like it stole something starin down DontStop's pic. People always tend to scrutinize things they can't have.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 3, 2008)

IMHO, the bubble should be on the bottom of the ass, said bubble should make a crease there without fingers helping to make said crease. I'd show you an example but I don't thing anyone wants to see my ass.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> yea, i see a resemblance.



why don't you post your pics in our gallery here rather than using imagshack?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 3, 2008)

evanps said:


> Most likely. Or he's at home right now beatin his dick like it stole something starin down DontStop's pic. People always tend to scrutinize things they can't have.



umm no. i like phat asses. not flat muscly ones


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

Prince said:


> why don't you post your pics in our gallery here rather than using imagshack?



you mean the hot babes gallery? i just host with image shack. i don't store pics there.


----------



## evanps (Jan 3, 2008)

danny81 said:


> umm no. i like phat asses. not flat muscly ones



To each his own.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> you mean the hot babes gallery? i just host with image shack. i don't store pics there.



yeah.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 3, 2008)

ok i'll need a few hours. for some weird reason most of the pics i collect are hot babes.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 3, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> ok i'll need a few hours. for some weird reason most of the pics i collect are hot babes.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 4, 2008)

ITS MY BIRTHDAY.

come on, seriously


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

flat?

curious.


----------



## SYN (Jan 4, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i have two round cushions just like that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




can someone say ghettofab? she married a black guy, of course she's gonna want to have a huge ass.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> my ass is too small but i prefer mine to a big pile of mushy bread dough. that's what she has. lets see that pose with no hands.


you should post something for us to gauge by...


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 4, 2008)

I put Dontstop in the category of a girl that barely has an ass.  I like something to grab on to and smack.  Some cushion for the pushin.  You know what I'm talkin about Danny81.  Holla!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)

SYN said:


> can someone say ghettofab? she married a black guy, of course she's gonna want to have a huge ass.


 
Racist!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jessica Biel has some ass too
http://www.superphotospace.com/images/Jessica_Biel_booty_45c9bd9652ed5.jpg


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 4, 2008)

oh shit! she does!

I wont lie... I enjoy the phat apple bun ass over the dense rock hard muscle ass, anyday


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 4, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Jessica Biel has some ass too
> http://www.superphotospace.com/images/Jessica_Biel_booty_45c9bd9652ed5.jpg


Thats a hot bootay!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Jessica Biel has some ass too
> http://www.superphotospace.com/images/Jessica_Biel_booty_45c9bd9652ed5.jpg





No doubt Biel is ridiculously hot.  But that has to be photoshopped.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> No doubt Biel is ridiculously hot. But that has to be photoshopped.


 

Oh burst my bubble why dontcha!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> No doubt Biel is ridiculously hot. But that has to be photoshopped.


 
I don't think so. Google her pics. She's got a fatty.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://pics.hollywoodrag.com/uploads2/jessica_ass1.jpg


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2008)

Burner02 said:


> you should post something for us to gauge by...



look at the first pic in my blog. there's some butt missing.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh how much I love Jessica Biel.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh how much I love Jessica Biel.



She is def in my top 3.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

She is my number 1


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> She is my number 1



I'm really attracted to Jessica Simpson for some reason.  She is my number 1.  Even though she doesn't have a ba dunk a dunk.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

Another pic of my bum kinda


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

and another


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

and another


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

and another


----------



## goob (Jan 4, 2008)

If that is you, not bad at all. ^^^^


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

that is me
i had them in my gallery for awhile before


my infamous poka dot bikini


----------



## evanps (Jan 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> She is my number 1



No doubt. Jessica Biel is _the_ hottest woman I've ever seen.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Another pic of my bum kinda


now sing along!
She wore an...itsy bitsy, teeny weeny, yellow polka dot bikini...
I know....not yellow...but all I had to work wih....


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you still think you have a better butt than Keyra?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Do you still think you have a better butt than Keyra?



I sure don't. It's cute, but not even in the same galaxy as Keyra's.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

Plus she's Canadian, they tend to fall off the wagon around 23.

Argentinian chicks stay firm for decades.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I sure don't. It's cute, but not even in the same galaxy as Keyra's.



It's impossible to completely judge because we have so many naked pics of Keyra and then these fully clothed pics taken by an r-tard of her.

Put it this way though, on a normal walk to and from class I'll see anywhere from 50-100 better butts.  In other words, her's is a dime a dozen.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

I never said mine was nicer. I said mine was perkier and wasnt as long as hers.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I am afraid you are wrong.

You are still doable but no comparison.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2008)

In that case,

My lats are better than Arnolds lats, except his are bigger, stronger, and more defined.  I'll show you guys a pic soon!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

That was my opinion. Mind you, I do see myslef naked everyday, where as, like pointed out, my pics are clothed


some day i will get a nudey (as for i have a photoshoot come feb)


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 4, 2008)

None of those pics show much ass.  We need thong pics to really tell you any thing.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

my point exactly.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 4, 2008)

You already have a camera, why do you need photoshop to post a nudey?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

i dont have a camera
i just told u I'm doing a nudey photoshoot in feb

Quang.ca Photography


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

Why nude?

Not that I have anything wrong with you doing nude photos.  Just curious.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

Because he does glamorous ones (look at his portfolio)
I really like my body too, why not do a photog of the body god blessed me with?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

I dunno.

I just don't see the appeal in getting nude shots, unless you plan on selling them to a magazine.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 4, 2008)

And just so I can stay in the good graces as a mod to Prince.

When you get them done post them in your gallery


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 4, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> I dunno.
> 
> I just don't see the appeal in getting nude shots, *unless you plan on selling them to a magazine*.



Or posting them here


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

I like where you are going with this, ID!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

It's not for a mag it's for me


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

DontStop said:


> It's not for a mag it's for me



...and all of Quang's friends.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

quangs models are like 20000328490184 times better looking then me


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 4, 2008)

DontStop said:


> quangs models are like 20000328490184 times better looking then me



Most models look like shit in the real world.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

truth


----------



## danny81 (Jan 4, 2008)

keyra is not rly that hot. idk why u guys tink she has sucha  nice ass


----------



## danny81 (Jan 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> I'm really attracted to Jessica Simpson for some reason.  She is my number 1.  Even though she doesn't have a ba dunk a dunk.



me 2 yo. btw i agree 100% with the big bootys something to grab onto thing.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 4, 2008)

danny81 said:


> keyra is not rly that hot. idk why u guys tink she has sucha  nice ass



9/10 Users Agree:

You are Gay.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 4, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> 9/10 Users Agree:
> 
> You are Gay.



DUDE!! That is so mean. : (

He is just mentally, physically, and female challenged. That's all. Danny is alright.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 4, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> 9/10 Users Agree:
> 
> You are Gay.



um. no. i just dont think she is rly that hot


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 4, 2008)

dammit why are the hot babes pics going in my gallery


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 4, 2008)

Even though this is probably airbrushed, I think it's the best ass shot I've ever seen.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 5, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> 9/10 Users Agree:
> 
> You are Gay.



I actually died on the table the first time I ever saw Keyras ass,

they took me to a hospital because  I passed out, and then I died.

they revived me, etc, but you know the rest.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 5, 2008)

Too bad about her face though eh.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> dammit why are the hot babes pics going in my gallery



I know, I need to look into that... it does that for all pics that a user posts even when you choose a different category.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2008)

when you fix it i have lots more girlie pics.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 5, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Too bad about her face though eh.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Too bad about her face though eh.



Keyra?   She looks hot to me.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 5, 2008)

Seconded, she's a bit skinny and a bigger cup would be (even) better, but she's definitely hot. Nothing wrong with that face.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> when you fix it i have lots more girlie pics.



ok, I enabled an option so users can create "personal albums" and upload photos to one of their albums that they specify, I think this will resolve it.

www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/useralbums.php


----------



## DontStop (Jan 5, 2008)

right...


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not following you.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2008)

she is very cute, looks very young too.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Seconded, she's a bit skinny and a bigger cup would be (even) better, but she's definitely hot. Nothing wrong with that face.



Yeah, she could go with some tits that are commensurate with her ass, but hey...she's Brazilian.  And you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I'm not following you.



Yeah, no shit. Where's the problem? Maybe she creates too much envy for DontStop?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 5, 2008)

hana not jealous
i love my look
she looks liek she's 13


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 5, 2008)

DontStop said:


> right...



yup the beauty of her ass had blinded me for quite some time, you have opened my eyes and made me see the light she is one ugly female....................NOT


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 5, 2008)

The day I see an ass like that on a 13 year old is the day I become a pedophile.

To each his or her own of course.

Now that this thread is off-topic anyway, which guys do you find attractive? Usher, Terrel Owens, Brad Pitt, George Clooney, Mika?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Yeah, she could go with some tits that are commensurate with her ass, but hey...she's Brazilian.  And you can't go wrong with that.



she is from argentina


----------



## DontStop (Jan 5, 2008)

Whatever. She's not worth my argument.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Too bad about her face though eh.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2008)

Prince said:


> ok, I enabled an option so users can create "personal albums" and upload photos to one of their albums that they specify, I think this will resolve it.
> 
> Message - Bodybuilding & Fitness Photo Gallery



cool thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 5, 2008)

DontStop said:


> right...



i think she looks a little boyish n very young but give her a few years n she will be an undeniable beauty.


----------



## skinnyguy1986 (Jan 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Keyra?   She looks hot to me.



daymm


----------



## DOMS (Jan 5, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> she is from argentina



Almost as good.


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 5, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i think she looks a little boyish n very young but give her a few years n she will be an undeniable beauty.



I'll take her now, thanks


----------



## KentDog (Jan 5, 2008)

Keyra is *very *hot. And I thought that before I saw the pics DOMS posted above. WOW.

What's her story? Why don't they bring her here? I think she could easily be something in the US.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Whatever. She's not worth my argument.



That is correct, because your argument is invalid.

A horde of men saying that she is attractive versus one woman saying that she is not.

Obviously, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, to you she is not attractive, but common opinion amongst the group she is attempting to appeal to holds that she IS in fact attractive.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i think she looks a little boyish n very young but give her a few years n she will be an undeniable beauty.


for me, she could use a bit more bf%
she is still very attractive though.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Keyra?   She looks hot to me.


She's no doubt a cutie pie but not enough meat for me, I like the classic beauty of the days of old with smooth curves, not bones jutting out all over.  It's like the frame of a nice building, you can see it's potential but really can't laud it's form until it's filled out....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 6, 2008)

why do you garner so much respect from me?


----------



## Rubes (Jan 6, 2008)

nice ass pretty face. no tits and a lil to skinny. 



id still hit it no questions asked.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 6, 2008)

Dontstop thinks she look young?  Hello look at your gallery.  You like like you are 12.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2008)

I concur...but this thread isnt the answer to her poll (or someone elses) way back when there was talk about seeing her ass in a thong, jeans, naked etc?

DontStop is definitely fuckable, but Id like to see more since this is the internet after all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

Keyra > DontStop

I'm an asshole, but lets not kid ourselves, folks.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Keyra > DontStop



this was never up for discussion.

Keyra is an internet phenom.

period.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

true true true


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Keyra > DontStop
> 
> I'm an asshole, but lets not kid ourselves, folks.



That is true at the moment, but we've really never seen DontStop parading around in thongs and bras either, I think we would need to see that for a truly equal comparison.  For all we know, she could become the next internet phenomenon.....


----------



## SYN (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> right...



yea she does have a really nice petite body but her facial features are weird, like they don't fit right or something. she's not horribly ugly but she's no beauty queen either.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> That is true at the moment, but we've really never seen DontStop parading around in thongs and bras either, I think we would need to see that for a truly equal comparison.  For all we know, she could become the next internet phenomenon.....



Im with you on that one. Thong shot is needed for further review.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

Who likes pants anyways?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 6, 2008)

SYN said:


> yea she does have a really nice petite body but her facial features are weird, like they don't fit right or something. she's not horribly ugly but she's no beauty queen either.



Not to go on a high horse here, but this is splitting hairs.  The girl is fine by me and I would have no problems faithfully dating her judging just by her looks.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Not to go on a high horse here, but this is splitting hairs.  The girl is fine by me and I would have no problems faithfully dating her judging just by her looks.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

FishOrCutBait said:


> That is correct, because your argument is invalid.
> 
> A horde of men saying that she is attractive versus one woman saying that she is not.
> 
> Obviously, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, to you she is not attractive, but common opinion amongst the group she is attempting to appeal to holds that she IS in fact attractive.



And she's worth your argument?

Consider this
Realistically, none of you will ever meet her or meet her standards EVER
why defend someone who doesnt give a shit about you?
It's comical.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh and right, you guys will get the bum shots when i do photos with quang
hoorah!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> And she's worth your argument?
> 
> Consider this
> Realistically, none of you will ever meet her or meet her standards EVER
> ...



So, I'll never be able to afford to own the Taj Mahal, so I shouldn't admire it?

Bitter much?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

thats not the point im making
it's almost like you guys are taking it personally. I admire her too, but i wont fight to the death via internet to defend her ass and/or looks.

It's a waste of time, and your arguments havent changed my views of her at all so...

and clearly my arguments havent affected you
so drop it.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

Who's arguing?  The guys are right and you're wrong.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

Any moment now, you're going to say something like "It's not what you said, it's the way you said it."


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

So you think.
Think being they key word

I think I'm right 
you think you're right

until everyone comes to a unanimous decision, then a correct answer is still up in the air, frankly.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> So you think.
> Think being they key word
> 
> I think I'm right
> ...



No.  She's hot and you placed second in this thread.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

ok then
again, your opinion and/or arguments aren't changin my mind


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> ok then
> again, your opinion and/or arguments aren't changin my mind



I bet she tastes good, too.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

On a positive note
Jenniffer Nicole Lee is the most beautiful, dedicated person in my eyes...next to my mother of course


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> No.  She's hot and you placed second in this thread.



not according to everyone. don't stop aspires to be an equine vet. i think that's admirable and much more desirable in a person you'd want for a friend, mate or just someone to look up to than a girl who's only goal seems to be to make her ass famous. if i were a guy i don't much see the appeal of an empty head. maybe i'd wanna shove my cock in it but then what? get the same level of conversation i could get talking to a fleshlight? no thanks.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> not according to everyone. don't stop aspires to be an equine vet. i think that's admirable and much more desirable in a person you'd want for a friend, mate or just someone to look up to than a girl who's only goal seems to be to make her ass famous. if i were a guy i don't much see the appeal of an empty head. maybe i'd wanna shove my cock in it but then what? get the same level of conversation i could get talking to a fleshlight? no thanks.



This isn't a personality content.  

Besides, now that you're here, she places third.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> This isn't a personality content.
> 
> Besides, now that you're here, she places third.



i guess i'm just old. what a person has to say matters in who i spend time with and choose to be with far more than looks. i can admire a beautiful woman and i even collect pics of them but i have to wonder what kind of person you get in the end when their goal in life doesn't reach beyond looking fuckable on the internet.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> And she's worth your argument?
> 
> Consider this
> Realistically, none of you will ever meet her or meet her standards EVER
> ...



Your thread got sabotaged by keyras ass .


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> i guess i'm just old. what a person has to say matters in who i spend time with and choose to be with far more than looks. i can admire a beautiful woman and i even collect pics of them but i have to wonder what kind of person you get in the end when their goal in life doesn't reach beyond looking fuckable on the internet.



We're talking about pictures on the Internet.  There's no ISO specification for a picture having an embedded personality layer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> We're talking about pictures on the Internet.  There's no ISO specification for a picture having an embedded personality layer.



i wonder what it'd look like if there were


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

Well I'm just going to go ahead and unsubscribe from my own fucking thread


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> *Sexy*
> Monica Bellucci



and the winner of the long flat ass award is

drumroll please

Monica Bellucci


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2008)

_Damn it DOMS dont argue with girls that can potentially put their pictures with thongs here! _


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

Vieope said:


> _Damn it DOMS dont argue with girls that can potentially put their pictures with thongs here! _



Fair enough, be she said she would and backed out.  She's an attention whore and she's not going to do it.

Besides, you live in Brazil.  Can't you just go to the beach and see some great ass in a thong?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 6, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Well I'm just going to go ahead and unsubscribe from my own fucking thread



There's a certain irony that you got all ass-hurt in this thread.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Your thread got sabotaged by keyras ass .


I'd like to sabotage Keyra's ass


----------



## Vieope (Jan 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Fair enough, be she said she would and backed out.  She's an attention whore and she's not going to do it.



_I think she is going to do it. 

_


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> I'd like to sabotage Keyra's ass



uh oh. i've seen pics like that. the olde anal gape cream-pie


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Fair enough, be she said she would and backed out.  *She's an attention whore* and she's not going to do it.
> 
> Besides, you live in Brazil.  Can't you just go to the beach and see some great ass in a thong?




agreed


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't think she's an attention whore anymore. I don't know how else to describe it, but she seems genuine to me. The way she posts does often attract (negative) attention though, even more than a pretty woman normally would. 

I'm having trouble putting my thoughts on this into words (guess I'm still distracted by Keyra's hot, big, fat, juicy, round...mmm..... anyway, I think she's actually going to post those pictures, not for us, but for herself. Mmm Keyra...


----------



## Stewart14 (Jan 6, 2008)

i think she is too intelligent to be an attention whore, but, she likes how she looks and she isn't afraid to let everyone know.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

Stewart20 said:


> i think she is too intelligent to be an attention whore, but, she likes how she looks and she isn't afraid to let everyone know.



dont worry man its in the nature of the male species to lie to a girl so we can score. but seriously man its just a thong pic (its not like she is gonna give you pussy) and her ass is not all that anyway. she got mad because keyras ass got all the attention on her thread period.



DontStop said:


> Well I'm just going to go ahead and unsubscribe from my own fucking thread



oh no plz dont why? what about the pics you said you were gonna post? its the end of the world, oh shit its all DOMS fault...................  that make you feel better? your selfesteem higher now?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 6, 2008)

^^^^^LMFAO


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2008)

Ideally, I'd want a 10 who thinks shes a 5 and not the other way around.  Nonetheless, DontStop has confidence in herself that I certainly wouldn't mind having.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 6, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Ideally, I'd want a 10 who thinks shes a 5 and not the other way around.



that quote my friend might just be my new signature.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I don't think she's an attention whore anymore. I don't know how else to describe it, but she seems genuine to me. The way she posts does often attract (negative) attention though, even more than a pretty woman normally would.



agreed.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 7, 2008)

DontStop said:


> And she's worth your argument?
> 
> Consider this
> Realistically, none of you will ever meet her or meet her standards EVER
> ...



in my defense, you dont give a shit about us either.

but also, you belong to us more than she belongs to us, so id rather defend you than her.

btw, thank you for saying happy birthday.

I thought you fucking hated me.

 

also, Id rather you than her, IRL,

Im not really attracted to skinny girls.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 7, 2008)

since Im on my 4th shot of 151, and since my birthday happened 2 days ago, I demand this thread turn into a "preesh" thread for dontstop.

and then we demand pics with minimal amounts of clothes!

woo!


----------



## IRM (Jan 7, 2008)

Whores


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2008)

*



She's an attention whore

Click to expand...

* 


danny81 said:


> agreed


 Funny, I feel the same about you.


----------

